# Any usborne organisers



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i'm thinking of becoming an organiser for usborne books and would love to hear from anyone who is/has been one, 

how have you found it ? is it easy getting schools and nurseries to let you display your books and have you found party plan to be profitable

i'm not looking to make a fortune just a little pocket money  

thanks for your help

pam xx


----------



## kimmcg (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm an Usborne Organiser, I started in September last year and I'm thoroughly enjoying it . I have two small children and this fits in brilliantly.  I'm earning extra pocket money at the moment, but it bought my husband a laptop for xmas so it can't be bad.  If you want more details please visit my website where all my contact details are and further details about becoming an organiser yourself. www.readlearnenjoy.co.uk
/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Pam - C0nfused has Just become one 
shes having internet trouble I think at the moment though.

~Dizzi~


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks kimmcg that's great you are doing so well

Thanks dizzi, i already knew about confused as i posted a few week ago when all my organiser stuff arrived and she posted then to say she had just sent off for the pack  

i have to say i haven't done much with it yet as i am in the process of setting up a gold plating business  

pam xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I just spotted your website


----------

